# MH over 6meters any trouble?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi im looking to buy a motorhome but have been told ferries charge more for Vehicles over 6 meters.Also i have heard you can be refused on some island hoppers Greek,canaries etc over 6 meters is this correct?

Regards

Richard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*iT vARIES*

Hello there,

It varies a lot, though, in general longer vehicles will cost you more, especialy on smaller ferries in Norway, Greece and Western Channel for example.

There are exceptions, Eurotunnel do not even ask the length. Some charge over 6m others 7m. Some also ask the length and dependent upon the season charge no more for a 12m Van.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Ours is 7m and we have never had any trouble on ferries or paid any extra as far as I know. Only problem is parking the damn thing!!!!!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I am 7.2 m long and yes you may pay a little more on ferries etc but dont choose based on the few coppers you might save on a ferry buy the vehicle thats right for you.
i live in Spain near Malaga and we see any ammount of large Motorhomes including American RV's some towing large box trailers so no worries.
Colin


----------

